# Instant Cake for Dual Tuner



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I checked www.ptvupgrade.com last night and Instant Cake is now available for the DT's.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I was waiting for this forever....and then just went ahead with the WeaKnees CD - saved $20.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I checked www.ptvupgrade.com last night and Instant Cake is now available for the DT's.


I checked the website but for the life of me, I can't find the Instant Cake for the Dual Tuner Tivo. Could someone point it out to me?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Select the drop down menu, then look for all TCD649 units.

Click Here


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> Select the drop down menu, then look for all TCD649 units.
> 
> Click Here


Thanks.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

did anyone buy it and use it yet


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> did anyone buy it and use it yet


I did, it worked great with two 400gb Seagate drives.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I did, it worked great with two 400gb Seagate drives.


thanks, it worked great for my 540080, now I need to get a DT TiVo


----------

